# Phone Charging Sloww



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys, Ive got a problem and its just been recently (2 weeks or so). But my tb will charge to say 90 or 86 and just stay there. So i bump charged and calibrated the battery thinking it would fix it but today it just got to 93% and never got to 100 but it was charging maybe 4-0 mah. Actually it was at 93% from 6:43 this morning. It s now 12:28 and its still at 93%. Idk whats the problem. I'm on bamf retro with imoseyon's latest.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
-Ben


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Try a different rom, my guess is something is haywire...


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe someone else had the same issue not too long ago. It turned out to be a hardware issue, so they took it back to Verizon and exchanged it. I'm not too sure what the explanation was for the problem, but vzw exchanged the phone no problem.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

i think im gonna try an aosp rom..but this is actually quite annoying.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

So i flashed cm7 and it charged all the way with room to spare. hmm i dont get it


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright guys..need your help still. I thought it was working on aosp but its still not charging all the way. I think im gonna try a stock rooted rom and if it still doesnt charge then call verizon?


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Alright guys..need your help still. I thought it was working on aosp but its still not charging all the way. I think im gonna try a stock rooted rom and if it still doesnt charge then call verizon?


Are you charging from an outlet or a USB port? I've heard that sometimes you can have a bad cable or your battery is shot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

droid future said:


> Are you charging from an outlet or a USB port? I've heard that sometimes you can have a bad cable or your battery is shot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


An outlet. Ive tried 3 different chargers too and ts the same deal


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Try a different kernel, jdk newest sense kernel works great where newest imo kernel does not charge for me while in use. When you calibrate charge to 100% clear battery stats, fully discharge and then fully recharge to 100% and your battery will be golden.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Try a different kernel, jdk newest sense kernel works great where newest imo kernel does not charge for me while in use. When you calibrate charge to 100% clear battery stats, fully discharge and then fully recharge to 100% and your battery will be golden.


i think i wll. Either that or try my extended battery


----------



## Rash (Aug 15, 2011)

Is your stock charger cord frayed? My sheath is broken and wont charge above 45


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Rash said:


> Is your stock charger cord frayed? My sheath is broken and wont charge above 45


Im actually using a Motorola cable cuz my stock one broke


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok just flashed bamf forever 1.10 and switched to my extended batt...and same problem. Guess its the phone. *sigh*


----------

